# Captain chairs/swivel seats for fiat ducato 2007 any idea where from?



## bob72 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm now looking to replace the bench seat in the van and replace with a swivel.  The van is 2007 fiat ducato.  Looked on ebay and can't seem to find anything 

I don't mind changing all the seats if needed but don't want to spend silly amounts.

Any ideas?


----------



## n brown (Jan 3, 2012)

cak tanks do a swivel base for ducato single seats so if you could just get the seat from ebay that'll cost about 120 quid on top.or look at espace swivel seats maybe they would work[pity the poor sod who has to fit it tho]


----------



## bob72 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its getting the seat that seems to be the problem. 250notes on ebay for the cheapest


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jan 3, 2012)

Phone round the scrap yards. :idea-007:

Simples.

Mr B.


----------



## n brown (Jan 3, 2012)

blimey,and i made a mistake on the price,07 onwards more like 170,have you asked van services in fishponds.not sure but a driver seat should fit as all these vans are designed to be lhd as well so bolt holes should match in floor.another possibility is the strange swivel thing i have in my shed.also try united vans in temple cloud


----------



## bob72 (Jan 3, 2012)

n brown said:


> blimey,and i made a mistake on the price,07 onwards more like 170,have you asked van services in fishponds.not sure but a driver seat should fit as all these vans are designed to be lhd as well so bolt holes should match in floor.another possibility is the strange swivel thing i have in my shed.also try united vans in temple cloud



I found a swivel base for £110 from a comapny called Vanbits(or maybe z) for the 07 not sure how good quality it is.

Iv not tried those places I will ring in the morning thanks :hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm also wanting a swival seat in my Vivaro, to replace the double passenger seat. So i did a trip to where i'd bought said van from, and guess what price they quoted for a driver's seat to replace the double seat...£1,100..."gulp"

So contacted a place that Beemer had sauced from tinternet, and gonna have a trip down there on Thursday see what they got and how much. The company in question get there seats from contacts they have in the breaker people they know.!

jt


----------



## chass (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a pair of grey leather seats with arm rests removed from my Swift Kontiki you can have for £400 if you collect DY12, near perfect condition.


----------



## al n sal (Jan 4, 2012)

My seats came from a Citroen synergie, had to make frames and will need to re cover them soon though, but only coast £65.00 the pair.

by the way if anyone has leather seats and has either Cracks/scratches,cuts holes or color worn off, I could help, can't do mail order but can offer space on drive for the night if passing and of course cheaper for members.  hope I was allowed to say that...

al


----------



## bob72 (Jan 4, 2012)

chass said:


> I have a pair of grey leather seats with arm rests removed from my Swift Kontiki you can have for £400 if you collect DY12, near perfect condition.



Are they on swivel bases?  Do you have pics?  Are they a straight swap for my existing seats?


----------



## chass (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have any swivel bases but I think they will just bolt onto standard bases  they certainly fit standard Pergot basses.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2012)

mrbigglesworth said:


> Phone round the scrap yards. :idea-007:
> 
> Simples.
> 
> Mr B.



Have you ever tried it for van seats? It is not simples by any means!

I did it two years ago when I was doing my conversion. Those available tend to be very beaten up high mileage ones with split foam rubber etc. Or they want silly prices.

Getting a seat in reasonable condition for a reasonable price is actually very difficult.

On ebay, there are very few advertised, it is all seat covers.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jan 5, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Have you ever tried it for van seats? It is not simples by any means!
> 
> I did it two years ago when I was doing my conversion. Those available tend to be very beaten up high mileage ones with split foam rubber etc. Or they want silly prices.
> 
> ...



Why would you want van seats when decent swivel seats from MPVs e.g. Espace, Galaxy and Kia Sedona can be made to fit without too much trouble. They may well need a base made if the one in the van won't align.  Seat belt fittings may have to be made to the base so they won't swivel with the seat.  I have am Espace drivers seat fitted in my Sprinter conversion as a passenger seat so it swivels inwards.  Bought it off eBay for £20.

I was quoted £100 for a pair of leather Sedona seats a year back from a scrappy but went with the Espace seat as it had a raised base already fitted.

Mr B.


----------



## AuldTam (Jan 5, 2012)

I fitted a pair of Espace swivel seats onto my Renault Master seat boxes very easily...£40 for the pair in very good condition...

If your working on a tight budget I think its worthwhile spending a few hours in a scrapyard


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 6, 2012)

I found a couple of excellent swivel seats for my VW T4 a couple of years ago - they came from somewhere near Peterborough..some guys selling ex-RAF bits and pieces...£120 for two and I found them via Ebay. Needed only slight modification and they were fine


----------

